# تحميل برنامج simpo pdf to word للتحويل من بي دي اف الى وورد



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

*




*








*تحميل برنامج **simpo pdf to word**للتحويل من بي دي اف الى وورد*






*S**impo PDF to Word v3.3.0.0*







































*برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word** لتحويل الكتب الالكترونية الى ملف وورد والتعديل عليه برنامج ممتاز جدا لتحويل ملفات **PDF**الى ملفات **word** لاتاحة التعديل عليها.*



*برنامج مضمون ونتائجه مذهلة أنصح الجميع بإستخدام برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word*



*فتستطيع من خلال هذا البرنامج التعديل على اي ملف بي دي اف لديك*



*برنامج **Simpo PDF to Word** يحتوي على خيارين* 


*الاول : **PDF** الى **Word*


*الثاني : **Word** الى **Text*
​





*Simpo PDF to Word **- a program to convert documents created in word processor Microsoft Word (version 2000 / 2002 / 2003 / 2007 / 2010) to PDF, preserving the style and format, as well as the ability to encrypt the destination file using 128-bit encryption algorithm , it does not require any Microsoft Word, or Adobe Acrobat or Acrobat Reader. To save you time, the program allows you to convert documents in batch mode.* 









*Key features:*





*• Simple interface* 
*• Separate application that does not need to install Microsoft Word or Adobe Acrobat*
*• Stores text, images, and layout*
*• Batch conversion with high speed*
*• Two options for output files - PDF to Word and PDF to *
*Text*​







*Releases released: 2011*


*OS: Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7*

*Language: Ml*​

*Medicine: Yes*
































*Simpo PDF to Word*
​


----------



## engmmt (25 أبريل 2011)

اسف يا شباب الرابط الصحيح

هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engmmt (26 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى الحبيب على تعبك وجارى التجربه


----------



## capt.adel (14 مايو 2011)

_الله يجزيك الخير يا رب .... برنامج رائع جدا_


----------



## safety113 (15 مايو 2011)

الله يجزاك كل الخير
بارك الله بك
والف شكر


----------



## softwaren (16 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكتر من امثالك


----------



## ابو الشوب (21 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عبدالله معيض (26 مايو 2011)

برنامج جميل ورائع الله يعطيك العافية
لكن لم يعمل معي وطلب مني
licensed e - mail
و 
registration code


----------



## engmmt (1 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير*​


----------



## bakker (4 يونيو 2011)

please please please don't wast our time



please put somthing completly free


----------



## engmmt (8 يوليو 2011)

فين الردود يا شباب​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed wahed (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmmt (3 أغسطس 2011)

واتل القرآن وسبح فيه مجتهدا ... فإنه شهر تسبيح وقرآن​


----------



## طاهر ملحم (17 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووروالله مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## engmmt (19 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع واصل اجتهادك


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## asd2011 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmmt (11 نوفمبر 2011)

Kaspersky Antivirus & Internet Security 2012 + Serials​


----------



## alharmi (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmmt (25 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------

